# What Personality Type Killed JFK



## Swelly (Nov 3, 2011)

Discuss.


----------



## Wednesday Mermaid (May 30, 2015)




----------



## Highway Nights (Nov 26, 2014)

Gonna make my predictions for this thread
Step 1: Assorted posts about this being a really strange topic
Step 2: Someone gives a typing of Lee Harvey Oswald
Step 3: xxTP comes in and jokingly questions whether it really was Lee Harvey Oswald that killed Kennedy
Step 4: Another serious typing of Lee Harvey Oswald
Step 5: A Ni user (or possibly an INTP) comes in and talks about how it was actually the mafia/CIA/Lyndon Johnson/aliens who shot JFK
Step 6: Someone asks for sources
Step 7: Another serious typing of Lee Harvey Oswald
Step 8: Ni user provides several highly questionable sources
Step 9: A debate about who shot JFK begins and goes on for a few dozen pages before suddenly expiring


----------



## SpectrumOfThought (Mar 29, 2013)

holy fuk m8 dis is offensive delet dis


----------



## Ghostsoul (May 10, 2014)

Use your imagination.


----------



## Ninjaws (Jul 10, 2014)

Rebelgoatalliance said:


> Gonna make my predictions for this thread
> Step 1: Assorted posts about this being a really strange topic
> Step 2: Someone gives a typing of Lee Harvey Oswald
> Step 3: xxTP comes in and jokingly questions whether it really was Lee Harvey Oswald that killed Kennedy
> ...


If Magneto hadn't been interrupted, he would have saved him!
Damn authorities, they are to blame for this!


----------



## Ixim (Jun 19, 2013)

A personality type called:

LHO

damn, I'm step 2!


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

psychotic
sociopath 
pick one

i believe it was elvis
lho was framed


----------



## Toru Okada (May 10, 2011)




----------



## SpectrumOfThought (Mar 29, 2013)

it was da gubbahment! what type is them?


----------



## Communal Soap (Jul 6, 2014)

Gorbachev it had to be Gorbachev!


----------



## Angelic Gardevoir (Oct 7, 2010)

Rebelgoatalliance said:


> Gonna make my predictions for this thread
> Step 1: Assorted posts about this being a really strange topic
> Step 2: Someone gives a typing of Lee Harvey Oswald
> Step 3: xxTP comes in and jokingly questions whether it really was Lee Harvey Oswald that killed Kennedy
> ...


Or maybe someone types Lee Harvey Oswald, then someone suggests that it had to be a type that Lee Harvey Oswald couldn't have possibly been, _then_ a debate starts over who shot JFK.


----------

